# Écran strié, MacBook Pro ne démarre plus



## Frikenz (30 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

Depuis deux jours je suis confronté à un problème inabituel (je n'ai trouvé aucun cas similaire sur les forums). Je dispose d'un MacBook Pro acheté il y a presque 4 ans. Tout allait bien car j'en prends soin bien que j'utilise des logiciels pour mon travail demandant beaucoup de CPU (Logic, Photoshop, Illustrator,...). Depuis l'installation de Yosemite (je ne sais pas si le problème est lié à cet OS), l'écran a commencé à se figer de temps en temps. L'écran se bloque et affiche des stries de pixels multicolores puis l'ordinateur s'éteint. J'ai reussi à chaque fois à le démarrer normalement. Jusqu'à avant-hier où je suis tombé face à un écran de démarrage strié avec des pixels rouges... L'écran reste strié, la barre de démarrage se charge, puis écran blanc et l'ordinateur ne va pas plus loin (il s'éteint).

J'ai reussi à le démarrer 2-3 fois avec un démarrage PARM, mais c'etait un peu un coup de chance car lorsque ces stries rouges n'apparaissent pas sur l'écran de démarrage, mon ordinateur s'allume correctement (bien qu'il s'éteigne seul après lordque je lui en demande trop).

Auriez-vous quelque conseils afin de résoudre mon problème? Comme il ne m'est plus sous garantie, je ne sais pas quoi faire...

Merci d'avance,


----------



## Locke (30 Décembre 2014)

Tu peux faire un screenshot de ton écran, histoire de voir plus clairement le problème.

A priori, rien de très bon, ta carte graphique serait en train de rendre l'âme. Et Yosemite n'a donc rien à voir avec ton problème.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Décembre 2014)

Quel modèle de MBP ?
Information système / Matériel : identifiant du modèle : xxxxxx ??


----------



## Frikenz (30 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à vous,

Tout d'abord je tenais à vous remercier pour votre attention!

J'ai été vérifié et mon MacBook Pro est de fin 2011, c'est un 15,4 pouces/2.2GHz quadricur i7/2 x 2 Go RAM.

En ce qui concerne le screenshot, je n'arrive pas à le faire car depuis hier je n'ai pas réussi à rallumer mon ordi et atteindre le bureau. Du coup, j'ai du prendre une photo (on voit mieux ces fameux traits rouges sur le logo Apple): 





ÉDIT: J'aimerai bien réussir à le rallumer pour faire une dernière sauvegarde TimeMachine (la précédente date d'y a longtemps...) afin de pouvoir le rebooter complètement. Peut-être que ça aidera à résoudre ce problème.


----------



## Locke (30 Décembre 2014)

Frikenz a dit:


> ...MacBook Pro est de fin 2011, c'est un 15,4 pouces/2.2GHz quadricur i7/2 x 2 Go RAM...



Aie, aie, aie, c'est un MBP dont le problème est connu pour un problème de carte graphique _(sauf erreur de ma part)_.

Il y a bien un bidouillage... http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/reparation-reussie-gpu-macbook-pro-15-2011-a-1237612.html ...mais commence par téléphoner à Apple en expliquant ton problème.


----------



## Frikenz (30 Décembre 2014)

Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse qui me réconforte un peu dans mon malheur. Je vais essayer de les contacter! Encore merci!


----------



## Sly54 (30 Décembre 2014)

Frikenz a dit:


> ÉDIT: J'aimerai bien réussir à le rallumer pour faire une dernière sauvegarde TimeMachine (la précédente date d'y a longtemps...) afin de pouvoir le rebooter complètement. Peut-être que ça aidera à résoudre ce problème.


Tu peux toujours sortir ton dd pour récupérer les données qui sont très probablement là, pas corrompues.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h57 ----------




Frikenz a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse qui me réconforte un peu dans mon malheur. Je vais essayer de les contacter! Encore merci!


Inspire toi du post #356


----------



## Locke (30 Décembre 2014)

Comme par hasard, un article vient tout juste de tomber... http://www.macg.co/mac/2014/12/un-nouveau-bricolage-pour-les-macbook-pro-2011-defaillants-86498


----------



## Sly54 (30 Décembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Comme par hasard, un article vient tout juste de tomber http://www.macg.co/mac/2014/12/un-nouveau-bricolage-pour-les-macbook-pro-2011-defaillants-86498


Celui là étant définitif ! La tronche du MBP


----------



## Locke (30 Décembre 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Celui là étant définitif ! La tronche du MBP



Oui, moi ça me hurler de voir ce massacre, je suis très bricoleur, mais là mes bras m'en tombe, je suis désespéré, anéanti, de voir cette chose infâme.


----------



## Frikenz (31 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Ca a marché! J'ai lu et suivi les instructions du post que Locke proposait et pour l'instant, c'est un succès cette méthode! C'est barbare mais ça remarche!

Un grand merci pour votre attention!


----------



## Locke (31 Décembre 2014)

Frikenz a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ca a marché! J'ai lu et suivi les instructions du post que Locke proposait et pour l'instant, c'est un succès cette méthode! C'est barbare mais ça remarche!
> 
> Un grand merci pour votre attention!



Hé ben, mais ça confirme le big problème de carte graphique de cette série de MBP.


----------

